# Music + Taiji =



## Xue Sheng (Jan 24, 2014)

Well I'm not sure what it equals but I am of the opinion it does not equal good taiji

I have never been a fan of doing taiji to music...actually I think it is a real bad idea.

Came across this today from Ma Hailong (Ma Hailong is the eldest son of Ma Yueliang and Wu Yinghua)
From "Article: About Wu-style Taijiquan by Ma Hailong"



> Or it is like listening to classical music. One concentrates entirely on the music. That is why you shouldn&#8217;t listen to music when practicing Taijiquan. When I practice Taijiquan, I practice Taijiquan. When I listen to music, I listen to music. It is the only way I can be completely focused. This is also called &#8220;Heaven and human being are united (tianren heyi)&#8221;. I am in complete harmony with my environment and don&#8217;t allow myself to be distracted.



Thoughts?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't know about this. Music helps you get in touch with your inner beat,


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 24, 2014)

But it doesn't help you with the concentration necessary to move Qi to move your muscles.... that takes focus and music is a distraction in that process


----------



## colemcm (Jan 24, 2014)

Depends on the setting. When I trained with my Sifu at his house, we never had any music. When we played the form in class, he would use a specific song every week. Most of the people in class were really only interested in Tai Chi from a health perspective, so the music was really just to keep everyone on the same rhythm. It even seemed to work as a mnemonic device for some of the ones that didn't train during the week. Doesn't really affect me either way.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jan 24, 2014)

I tend to agree with Xue Sheng. If I am really focusing on relaxation and feeling my weight transfer from one side to the other, making sure the legs and hip rotate when they are supposed to and transfer power to the arms, music distracts. 

But I can understand how someone could think differently about it. 
Probably depends on how the teacher teaches.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2014)

If someone wants to do taiji with music more power to them, just don't try and make me do it to (been there done that and I still did not train with music)...it is just that, IMO, that are not going to get the full health benefits from it and they most certainly will not get the martial side at all.


----------



## pete (Jan 25, 2014)

Since we are talking in opinions, as humble as they all may be, I'll add mine: Music can add to one's enjoyment of Tai Chi.  I stress in my classes that you should not succumb to the music or allow it to dictate your rhythms or intentions. Music, sounds, etc are all part of our external environment, and Tai Chi is meant to develop at some level a calm awareness, tolerance and acceptance of what is real in the present moment... balancing that awareness internally and externally.  In short, only practice is silence, you may never develop (or challenge) the ability to use your tai chi with external distractions... conversely, practice only with music (or only a specific type of music) and you may tend to associate your tai chi with that music and feel lost if you need to use your tai chi and the sound elements are not there.

I like to shake things up, sometime music, sometimes not.  music can be 'traditional chinese' or american jazz (lots of Miles Davis early 70s), sometimes Pink Floyd, sometime epic movie scores (Gladiator, Last of the Mohicans, etc) sometimes avant garde (John Zorn, David Shea) sometimes the Clash. 

Go with the flow, but don't lose your humanity.  Maintain your intention and sense of purpose.

Pete


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2014)

never said "in silence"....there is always sound... there are always distraction...it Is just that those distractions tend not to be pleasing to the ear and rhythmic...music tends to filter out all other distractions....it all comes down to what your going to pay attention to.... but to each his own...but with that said I do hear music at times when I train...I do not choose to listen to it... but it is there....the kids have piano or violin practice and if it happens when I am practicing (had Bach, Mozart, Tchaikovsky, etc. in the air many times while training)... there is music...there are also the sounds of the furnace, voices (many times in mandarin), cars going by, televisions.... they are all there...but you acknowledge them and move on and do not let them break your focus on your taiji.... but in my opinion....intentionally listen to music, while doing taiji, you are not really focusing on taiji and you are not really focusing on music....you are not really focusing at all...to easy to get lost in or dependent on music..to easy to start the form and end the form and remember nothing in between... IMHO

 and as I type this I am being serenaded by the native American flute someone just discovered last night.... I have an incredibly musical household...


----------



## mograph (Jan 25, 2014)

Most of the time, I also prefer to practice without music. However, there is _one_ tune that really gets my qi up, so I listen to it as I do some moves just to (sort of) warm up: Yo-Yo Ma playing Astor Piazzola's _Libertango_. Each gesture is about two bars long, feeling the cello and the chord changes, while the bandoneon (played here by Nestor Marconi) gets the circulation going inside. Slow and languid on the outside, energetic on the inside. It's just a warm-up that makes me feel good.


----------



## pete (Jan 26, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> .. but in my opinion....intentionally listen to music, while doing taiji, you are not really focusing on taiji and you are not really focusing on music....you are not really focusing at all...to easy to get lost in or dependent on music..to easy to start the form and end the form and remember nothing in between



That is pretty much the idea... not to FOCUS but rather develop a natural state of balance with both primary and secondary conscious and overall calm awareness. But if the presence of music interferes with your tai chi at your current level of practice, then by all means don't force it... enjoy as you do and be well.


----------



## pete (Jan 26, 2014)

mograph said:


> Most of the time, I also prefer to practice without music. However, there is _one_ tune that really gets my qi up, so I listen to it as I do some moves just to (sort of) warm up: Yo-Yo Ma playing Astor Piazzola's _Libertango_. Each gesture is about two bars long, feeling the cello and the chord changes, while the bandoneon (played here by Nestor Marconi) gets the circulation going inside. Slow and languid on the outside, energetic on the inside. It's just a warm-up that makes me feel good.



Cool... I know that piece and play it during class sometimes...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 26, 2014)

pete said:


> That is pretty much the idea... not to FOCUS but rather develop a natural state of balance with both primary and secondary conscious and overall calm awareness. But if the presence of music interferes with your tai chi at your current level of practice, then by all means don't force it... enjoy as you do and be well.



My level of practice is fine pete.....lets just say, per usual, we do not agree and leave the jabs out of it for a change

Have a nice day


----------



## TieXiongJi (Dec 26, 2016)

Music is the only way to perform on stage. I usually practice without music while alone, but always use music for group forms. The queues definitely helps keep you on track.


----------

